# 2011 Western MVP for sale



## bc105b (Aug 26, 2012)

Lightly used 2011 Western 7 1/2' poly plow for sale. Plow side only as truck was sold. Asking $ 3000.00. Please see attached pics and contact me w/any questions...


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Location would be beneficial.


----------



## bc105b (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes it would, thanks for the tip. Plow is located in Northern Indiana.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I have a friend looking for one, but too far away.
Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

Where in northern Indiana I am in Mishawaka and looking heavily


----------



## bc105b (Aug 26, 2012)

Elkhart, Indiana..


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

bc105b said:


> Elkhart, Indiana..


I am in Mishawaka when can I look at it


----------



## bc105b (Aug 26, 2012)

Jewell1386 said:


> I am in Mishawaka when can I look at it


I'm out of town till Sunday. If that works we can arrange a time?


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

Sunday or Tuesday I work full time as a firefighter


----------



## bc105b (Aug 26, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

Plow is an awesome looking plow wish it was an 8’6 I would have owned it


----------



## bc105b (Aug 26, 2012)

Jewell1386 said:


> Plow is an awesome looking plow wish it was an 8'6 I would have owned it


Thanks, still for sale. Make me an offer...


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

I will shoot u a text later


----------

